# Root beer and cigars, am I the only one?



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutly love the combination of a good root beer and a fine cigar. On occasion, I go to the local Coney Island, eat a couple of dogs, drink a root beer, and buy a couple for the road. I come home, sit back, turn on the game, and enjoy a root beer or two, and a cigar. 

Is it just me, or do some of you like the combination?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I enjoy root beer with acigar when I have it on hand. I'm looking to try a cream soda with a Cuban one of these days too.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

This is totally my choice combo. Try birch beer and ginger beers with them too!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have enjoyed root beer and cigars many a time

especially home made root beer

this kit makes good tasting soda.

Amazon.com: Mr. Root Beer 20041 Home Root-Beer-Making Kit: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

IBC Root Beer, FTW. A&W Cream Soda is also a good choice. Now, I have to go to the store to buy some..........brb.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

yummmm! i want to try that too. cigar and cream soda time:banana:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

My favorite bottled root beer

Stewart's Beverages - Home


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

about to have that very same combo right now!


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

This is hilarious because at a cigar event last night I went to get a drink and for some reason decided to grab a root beer. I laughed and made a comment to someone about the combination of root beer and a cigar, but it was actually pretty darn good! I'll be doing that again soon, I guarantee.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm right there with you, love the combo. I do want to try my hand at making it myself... a local beer brewer makes their own and it is damn good.


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

Will be trying this combo.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Tried the diet A&W with an Air Bender last night and thought it was great; probably haven't had root beer in ten years until I saw this thread lol.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Barq's is pretty good. I like cream soda so I will probably grab some A&W cream soda next time I am at the store.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I usually drink diet Dr. Pepper during my daytime smoke. I am a big fan of rootbeer and will have to grab that next time.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

By far Rootbeer and cigars is THE best!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

Rootbeer and cigars is my favorite so far, I tried dr. pepper once, it was ok but not the same. Grape crystal lite is my second favorite. There are a lot of people on here that drink rootbeer with cigars.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, there is a lot of people who enjoy this combo.... I visit a cigar shop in Germantown Wisconsin called Metro Cigars every couple of months or so. Every time I get a root beer called Sprecker's and a mid priced cigar to go with it. Last time was a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970. I usually go with my cousin, and he absolutly thinks i'm nuts drinking a root beer while smoking. He thinks it's like eating ice cream and drinking beer (which i think is good too LOL).


----------



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

Unfiltered fresh ginger ginger ale by Bruce Cost is the _*BOMB*_ w/a stick


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very interesting.. I do enjoy a root beer once in awhile.. but never thought i'd pair it up with a cigar... but makes sense. Ill give it a try this weekend for sure


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been on Shasta lately. Yeah, I know it's a cheapo store brand. But their diet root beer is the best diet root beer I've found. Most diet root beers taste like garbage, but Shasta is made with Splenda, which makes a much better tasting diet soft drink than NutraSweet, IMO.


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

For mass market root beer it doesn't get any better than this:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Never tried that before but have done cola, Korean grape juice and sweetened Chinese chrysanthemum tea with cigars. The sugary goodness is particularly handy with strong sticks.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

pdisme said:


> Tried the diet A&W with an Air Bender last night and thought it was great; probably haven't had root beer in ten years until I saw this thread lol.


Ditto, once I get over this cold I plan on trying a root beer and cigar.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Sprecher is great; Stewarts and IBC also pair very nicely.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not the only one by a long shot! A Good handcrafted or BARQ'S root beer is probably my favorite to pair with a cigar!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

My buddy (dougdog) on puff went out and bought a kegorator and buys Captain Eli's rootbeer by the keg...LMAO I will have to link him to this thread.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm gonna have an Eli's Root Beer at lunch with a Olor Fuerte.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

You are not alone...I see many taking on the combination!

I believe my buddy (TJ) and I both enjoy a great Root Beer and a cigar together...anytime!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I love root beer with my cigars I went all the way of buying a kegerator to have Captain Eli's(made by shipyard) on tap !


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not a religious man. But virgils rootbeer is quite literally a gift from god...


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Just bought a case of specher's root beer and a box of brickhouse cigars. I'm set for a month!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Root bear is an awesome pair and very well liked in the cigar community. but thanks to fellow Puff brother DavO, i am addicted to and love the pairing of Mexican Coke (coca-cola) and a good cigar! its made with 100% real sugar and its outstanding!


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I enjoy root beer with acigar when I have it on hand. I'm looking to try a cream soda with a Cuban one of these days too.


I like IBC cream soda with just about any cigar that I have smoked


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

i love a root beer and a smoke, or sometimes a dr pepper


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Barqs root beer and Arizona Arnold Palmers are favorite non-alcoholic beverages with a cigar next to water.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I smoked a montecristo robusto last night with a root beer. The drink was good, the cigar not so good. I prefer much stronger flavored and bodied cigars. The monte was very mild.


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

After reading many posts on this site about pairing cigars with RB I just had to try it. I gotta say it's a great combo. As I type I'm smoking a 5 Vegas AAA and an IBC, love this combo. Thanks guys for turning me on to this, great when you can't drink spirits.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! Even though I love root beer, it just never dawned on me to try it with a smoke. I will be trying that out tomorrow when I get home from work. Mug is my usual brand. The cream soda sounds really appealing also.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I do this combination all the time. 

If you want a unique root beer that you can get at the store try Virgil's. They even have some great cream sodas. You can usually find them in either sweet bays in the natural food section or any organic store.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

jbgd825 said:


> I'm not a religious man. But virgils rootbeer is quite literally a gift from god...


Amen Brother. I have even ordered the party keg for a bachelor party.


----------

